# 4K TV Suggestion : Budget Limit 1.3L



## PratikV (Feb 14, 2016)

dear all,

kindly suggest me a 4K UHD TV below 1.3L.
If you have used 4K Monitor before please let me know your experience as well

Budget : < 1.3L
Display : UHD
Size : 49" - 50"

Thank You very much


----------



## Minion (Feb 14, 2016)

I Would say audition these models
Samsung 48JU6470  
Buy Samsung 48JU6470 121 cm (48) Ultra HD  Smart  LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal
Toshiba 58L9300ZE 
Buy Toshiba 58L9300ZE 147.32 cm (58) 4K Ultra HD LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal

Toshiba is cheapest but it is top end model from company and is very good while samsung is not top end model.


----------

